# Finding a group/partner to roleplay with (NSFW or Kinky)



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi, I am looking for Role Play partner or a group that I can join or start. I like to do a combination of fantasy and sci-fi including fandom as well as other types of role plays. I'm doing just to have fun and have something to do in my free time. This also might be good for me to do to help with my character development. I do prefer to do something NSFW or Kinky sometimes but I do like to do something SFW from time to time just to change the mood/environment. I also like to discuss the role play on Discord or Telegram.

I have like a long list on fetishes/kink where I'm ok with anything as long as it's not too disgusting or degrading.

I can type from a few sentences to a paragraph depending on the situation or topic.

I have a combination of characters that are canon characters and oc characters. I try to use as much as I can but I'm going to use a few, but sometimes I'll use other character that I have. I have different version of the character: complex and simple. I do try to use the simple version more but I do want to have like a balance of the character's version. If you don't have a character to use then you can use one of my characters or we can come up with something before starting.

If you're interested in starting a RP or want me to join, here is my discord: BridgeZlin#8056


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 20, 2021)

Anyone out there who wants to join me???


----------



## Mambi (Jul 20, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Anyone out there who wants to join me???



I don't have discord, but always up for fun in the PM's if interested. <_smiles_>


----------



## sora21345 (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a shit ton of free time so if your still looking for players am here


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 21, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> I have a shit ton of free time so if your still looking for players am here


Yeah, I’m still looking. Discord?


----------



## sora21345 (Jul 21, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Yeah, I’m still looking. Discord?


sure sora21345#0750


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 26, 2021)

Anyone out there who wants to join me??? Still looking for someone.


----------



## Doom11 (Jul 26, 2021)

Sent you a request on discord.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jul 27, 2021)

Sent you a request on Discord as well


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jul 27, 2021)

Here's a image of my characters to help you guys know which character I'll be using. 
Aster
Michael


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Aug 1, 2021)

Anyone out there who wants to join me??? Still looking for someone.


----------



## Yatho (Sep 23, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Anyone out there who wants to join me??? Still looking for someone.


I dont have a ton of free time but I'll join you if you want


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Sep 23, 2021)

Yatho said:


> I dont have a ton of free time but I'll join you if you want


cool, here's my discord


----------



## Yatho (Sep 23, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> cool, here's my discord


Sent you a friend's request


----------



## Anedgyguything (Dec 9, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Hi, I am looking for Role Play partner or a group that I can join or start. I like to do a combination of fantasy and sci-fi including fandom as well as other types of role plays. I'm doing just to have fun and have something to do in my free time. This also might be good for me to do to help with my character development. I do prefer to do something NSFW or Kinky sometimes but I do like to do something SFW from time to time just to change the mood/environment. I also like to discuss the role play on Discord or Telegram.
> 
> I have like a long list on fetishes/kink where I'm ok with anything as long as it's not too disgusting or degrading.
> 
> ...


Hello! Are you still looking for people?


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm still looking for people.


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jan 17, 2022)

Alis309 said:


> I'd love to join your group im alis309#0077


Hi, I'm having trouble finding you discord online.


----------



## Anedgyguything (Jan 17, 2022)

My discord is someguy#7992, no caps in there at all. Do you like paws or TF?


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Jan 25, 2022)

bump


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 26, 2022)

May as well, been needing to do more RP stuff.
Discord is in my signature and if needs be my FA has a link to my F-List if it so helps.


----------



## Candywing (Feb 9, 2022)

I want to join


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Nov 22, 2022)

boop


----------

